# Disney's Hilton Head........Other Options



## khayes10 (Aug 21, 2017)

Our family really enjoys this Disney resort, the location, the resort, etc, however, we would like to explore other options.  Outside of this resort, I know very little regarding Hilton Head.  We enjoy the Shelter Cover area, with the shops, restaurants and nightly entertainment.   I am looking for recommendations of other timeshare properties around this area?  Also, if you are familiar where the beach house is located associated with this Disney property, are there other timeshares that you would recommend that would be on close to this location on the water?


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 22, 2017)

Many people who enjoy the Shelter Cove marina area also enjoy the Harbour Town area inside of Sea Pines Plantation (at the "toes" of the island map), for the same reasons you've given.  Plus, Sea Pines is gated with excellent off-street, shaded bike paths.  It is only a little bit further distance from Harbour Town to the Sea Pines Beach Club than it is from the Disney resort to the Disney Beach House.

The Shelter Cove marina area has a couple other timeshares... Marriott's Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe resorts, with weeks ownership.

Disney's Beach House is next to Hilton Head Marriott Resort & Spa (hotel) in Palmetto Dunes Plantation.  The closest RCI resorts near there include the Village at Palmetto Dunes and Ocean Cove Club at Palmetto Dunes but neither one is directly on the beach.  I don't know anything about these two properties, quality or otherwise.

The beach area near Disney's Beach House and northeast is predominantly privately owned or nightly/weekly/monthly rental, not timeshares.  Other oceanfront timeshares (or walking distance) may be found by going north along the beach all the way to Port Royal Plantation (at the "heel" of the island map).

Moving south along the beach from the Disney Beach House toward Coligny Plaza (with all of its restaurants, shops, etc.), you'd pass Shipyard Plantation with Port 'O Call Resort within walking distance of the beach but not beachfront.  The Coligny Plaza (restaurants, shopping, etc.) area and public access beach has timeshares within walking distance, although not beachfront timeshare resorts.

South of Coligny, you come to Ocean Oak Resort by HGVC and Marriott's Grande Ocean, both on the beach.  Further still, inside Sea Pines Plantation on the beach side, there's Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines.  Remember that beachfront resort rooms do not all have an ocean view.  There are other timeshares only a block or two from the beach, easily walkable as well.  HTH.


----------



## jme (Aug 22, 2017)

Lisa P said:


> Many people who enjoy the Shelter Cove marina area also enjoy the Harbour Town area inside of Sea Pines Plantation (at the "toes" of the island map), for the same reasons you've given.  Plus, Sea Pines is gated with excellent off-street, shaded bike paths.  It is only a little bit further distance from Harbour Town to the Sea Pines Beach Club than it is from the Disney resort to the Disney Beach House.
> 
> The Shelter Cove marina area has a couple other timeshares... Marriott's Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe resorts, with weeks ownership.
> 
> ...




As nice and enjoyable as the Shelter Cove area has been for you, and it's very popular, my advice would be to
take the time to visit as many other areas as you can next time, or even purpose to stay in another area.
The whole island is beautiful and worthy of stays in each and every "community". The Disney Resort is great, and besides the brand new Hilton, is the single resort that compares favorably to the Marriotts.  It's quite isolated, though, and if you only remain in and around there, you've not seen Hilton Head.

For us, Marriott's Harbour Point and Sunset Point, both on the outside fringe of the Shelter Cove Marina, are nice as occasional rentals for spontaneous last-minute visits, so we've enjoyed the Shelter Cove area many times.  Our list of favorite restaurants are elsewhere, but we do like Bistro 17 occasionally. The marina sidewalk is lovely for evening strolls, and the entertainment for young kids is fun (ours are now over the hill at 28 & 31).  The new Town Center adjacent to Shelter Cove is amazing, and has numerous very good restaurants and cafes, many nice shops, the major department store Belk's, and the awesome Kroger Superstore (best wine shop I've ever seen in a resort area). We're in and out of the Town Center every couple of days for something.

It's strange to me how visitors seem to stay in one particular location at Hilton Head and don't explore the whole island. I'm equally guilty sometimes, so I understand it.  I guess it's just "habit and familiarity", which isn't all bad. If you did explore the rest of Hilton Head, though, you would be shocked at what you've been missing.  You would find that each area, each gated "plantation" as they've been called, is wonderful in its own right, not to mention a totally different experience.

Sea Pines is a popular one and gets the most press.  The timeshare resorts and condos, for the most part though, are mid-tier
by Hilton Head standards, imho,  except for the Marriotts---Monarch, Harbour Club, and Heritage Club. The private homes are awesome, but we can't stay there, right? The fantastic (and superior) bike trails, Harbour Town, and South Beach are the major draws, and we do visit those every trip. Given Sea Pines' large size, the restaurants are mediocre, however, with none being outstanding except for Coast & Live Oak (both new), and the old favorites Truffles & CQ's.

Mid-island Palmetto Dunes is a personal favorite---- a really beautiful, scenic area with gorgeous private condos along the lagoon or golf courses, amazing private homes, 3 championship golf courses, and the nice Marriott Resort Hotel & Spa AND the wonderful Omni Resort Hotel. Alexander's is the only fine restaurant, though, but it's a good one. The drive into Palmetto Dunes is particularly picturesque as you wind through the live oak trees, across the lagoon bridge, and back into paradise.

Shipyard is also very nice----has pretty scenery and trails, decent resorts although mostly mid-tier, imho (granted, I'm comparing all HH resorts to the Marriotts), good golf courses and an excellent tennis center, nice homes and condos. We used to rent the golf course cottages many years ago prior to our timeshare ownership, and those were very enjoyable and memorable. Palmetto Dunes has the best condo rentals on the island----very beautiful and spacious, especially for large families, and we also used to do that occasionally.

If you were of the mind to stick to a top-rated resort on the ocean, my suggestions would be Marriott's Grande Ocean, Barony, Surfwatch, or Monarch-----
or Hilton's Grand Vacation's brand new resort called Ocean Oak (near Grande Ocean). All would compare most favorably to the Disney resort, and each would already be on the ocean. 

I appreciate your question---it was a great one, and you are to be commended for venturing out. It might involve laying aside the luxury of a Disney property for the moment, but I think you'll enjoy the variety.  That is, unless you choose one of the luxurious properties listed in the paragraph above. As mentioned previously, there are many other second-tier resorts to evaluate in the various plantations. (I never mentioned Port Royal Plantation where Barony is located, but it's another very nice area.) 

BTW, we're going to HH this weekend on a spontaneous 3-night stay, and we're NOT staying in a Marriott (News Flash) but in an "upper mid-tier" resort, and of course we'll still have a blast. Even though it's easy to continually sleep & play in a top-rated luxurious resort, the whole island is the real jewel, and I need to keep reminding myself of that too.


----------



## silentg (Aug 22, 2017)

We stayed at Waterside at Spinnaker thru an RCI trade. It was a short walk to the beach and restaurants. We went in March and the weather was very warm. This was many years ago. We haven't been back since, but we enjoyed going. I've never seen a place with so many restaurants. 
Silentg


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 25, 2017)

OP - I think JME did an awesome overview of HHI.  

We were on HHI twice this summer, once at Marriott Sunset Pointe (Shelter Cove) and also Island Links (Port Royal).  Although we appreciate Shelter Cove's shopping and services, we prefer being directly on the beach and traveling to services, rather than traveling to the beach from Shelter Cove.  

Our favorite beachfront resort, by far, is Marriott's Grande Ocean.  We also like Barony Beach Club, due to the resort being closer to shopping (e.g. Walmart, Kroger, Shelter Cove, etc.).  We've stayed at Island Club Seawatch, which is directly on the ocean and Royal Dunes, which is within walking distance, but these resorts do not really compare to the Marriotts.   We have upcoming reservations at Ocean Oak and Monarch, both of which look very nice.  

There are so many resorts on HHI, the thing is that getting a summer beach week exchange is *really* tough....


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2017)

That's one of the beautiful parts of being a DVC member.  At 7 months all resorts are  available if there's space (and that is a BIG if)

I'm lucky.  I love the winter and early spring at Hilton Head. I don't care for Hilton Head in the summer, but as I said,  I love Hilton Head in January, Feb, March and April.


I just love the Disney Resort on Hilton Head but I also love the Marriotts too.  I've stayed in all but the Heritage Club and GO.


----------



## jme (Aug 25, 2017)

icydog said:


> That's one of the beautiful parts of being a DVC member.  At 7 months all resorts are  available if there's space (and that is a BIG if)
> 
> I'm lucky.  I love the winter and early spring at Hilton Head. I don't care for Hilton Head in the summer, but as I said,  I love Hilton Head in January, Feb, March and April.
> I just love the Disney Resort on Hilton Head but I also love the Marriotts too.  I've stayed in all but the Heritage Club and GO.



Ahhhh, you've discovered the well-kept secret.......Hilton Head in the "off-season".     
Shhhhhhhhh!

  First of all, there is no such thing as off-season.....Hilton Head is very, very, very busy in January, February, March, and April. I know because we're there, each of those months, every year (as well as 4 weeks in June).  We visit as much as possible, and those months are no less enjoyable than any other time.....We are definitely becoming more and more enamored with the cooler months.

The restaurants are still there, jam packed full, and far more cozy I might add. The longest we have ever waited at Skull Creek was a Monday evening, and we waited 2.5 hours. Normally we wouldn't wait, but we wanted to be there. We've never failed since then to utilize the concierge's call-ahead service, giving us seating in 10 minutes or less. 

Even in Jan and Feb, we still bike, we still walk the beach, we still use the hot tubs or indoor pools, and we still have a blast. So many northern friends come down to "winter" on the island, and quite often the temps reach the 60s, approaching 70. Yes, there are the 30s, but probably less often than the 60s.

My wife plays tennis, and all the folks she's met from up north who come down to Grande Ocean also play tennis, and the camaraderie that's developed is priceless. We actually look forward to the Jan & Feb weeks as much as the other 3 seasons. Grande Ocean is at or close to 100% occupancy.  Same for Barony, etc.   Already we're talking to our northern friends about the upcoming stays.  Check it out---the DC point requirements for stays are very low.

You said you haven'y yet stayed at GO.......that's something you need to change!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2017)

Disney Resort on HHI exchange only exchange thru RCI. Marriott's timeshare resorts on the island exchange mainly with II.

There are so many excellent Gold Crown timeshare resorts that exchange with RCI on HHI.
 I would start with Tug Resorts Rating & Review Section looking at resorts for HHI.

To access Tug Resorts Rating & Review Section you must be a paying member. Over the years we have saved thousands of dollars with this website. This is a true statement!
"Knowledge is Power." By Bacon.


----------



## icydog (Aug 26, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Disney Resort on HHI exchange only exchange thru RCI. Marriott's timeshare resorts on the island exchange mainly with II.
> 
> There are so many excellent Gold Crown timeshare resorts that exchange with RCI on HHI.
> I would start with Tug Resorts Rating & Review Section looking at resorts for HHI.
> ...



The reason I suggested trying Marriott Resorts is the OP could own an II resort AND DVC just as I do.

He could also find a Marriott owner from whom to rent.

I just wanted to let him know there are alternatives.  IMHO, the Marriott's far surpass the few RCI resorts I've stayed in on Hilton Head Island. 

I'm sure I'll hear from a lot of people on TUG who have had more experience with RCI resorts. I'm also sure there's plenty of great RCI resorts. 

That's why I love TUG, the sheer volume of experience testified to, here on these boards, is phenomenal!


----------



## littlestar (Aug 26, 2017)

Definitely put Waterside by Spinnaker on your list. The location is walkable to the beach, shops, restaurants, and little Piggly Wiggly grocery store. The resort is very clean. Of course, the newer Marriott's are spectacular to stay at Barony, Surfwatch, and Grande Ocean (any Marriott would be great).


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2017)

Here is my list of some great RCI resorts on HHI: Spinnaker @ Shipyard, Port O'Call, Ocean Palms @ Port Royal, Royal Dunes, Marriott Monarch @ Sea Pine. Waterside & Egret Point by Spinnaker.


----------



## elaine (Aug 26, 2017)

Imho Forget about getting dvc hhi in summer thru Rci.  Also very tough to get consecutive nights at 7 months with dvc points. Most staying there in summer own points at dvc hhi. We bought at dvc hhi to be able to book at 11 months out. If not summer, then 7 months works.


----------



## jojo777 (Oct 7, 2017)

icydog said:


> That's one of the beautiful parts of being a DVC member.  At 7 months all resorts are  available if there's space (and that is a BIG if)
> 
> I'm lucky.  I love the winter and early spring at Hilton Head. I don't care for Hilton Head in the summer, but as I said,  I love Hilton Head in January, Feb, March and April.
> 
> ...



I have a reservation at Disney HHI right now and an interval trade in for one the the Marriotts.  I'm going with my husband and 4 teens 14-16.  Would you think Disney or Marriott for us?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 7, 2017)

jojo777 said:


> I have a reservation at Disney HHI right now and an interval trade in for one the the Marriotts.  I'm going with my husband and 4 teens 14-16.  Would you think Disney or Marriott for us?


Which Marriott and what time of year?


----------



## Trudyt623 (Oct 22, 2017)

Can anyone weigh in on Island Links Resort (#1473)?  I am considering trading into this resort on my first visit to HHI 7/15/18.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2017)

To Trudyt623 we have not stayed at Island Link Resort. However, we have driven and walked thru the resort complex. It is located on Port Royal Plantation; the rooms are large and it is a two story townhouse villa complex. I would ask for a second floor villa. They do not have elevators. They have a very nice outdoor pool and a very nice children pool area. DRI and another developer own villas at this resort. It is not a gated resort. They are tall pine trees that surround the resort.

The Month of July can be a hard trade into a resort on HHI. I recommend you read TUG Resort Reviews and TripAdvisor to ascertain more information about Island Link Resort.
Good luck.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2017)

Suggestion only I would also look at the following resorts on HHI. Marriott I feel is a very tough trade for July not impossible; but tough. We loved Marriott's GO, Surfwatch, Harbour Club at Harbour Town and Barony.
Suggestion Only Resorts: Spinnaker at Shipyard, Waterside by Spinnaker, Egret Point by Spinnaker, Port O'Call, Royal Dunes, Swallowtail & Spicebush at Sea Pines,  and Kingston Cove. Please read the reviews at TUG Resort Reviews Section on each suggestive resort.
Good luck.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 22, 2017)

subscribing


----------



## Trudyt623 (Oct 22, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only I would also look at the following resorts on HHI. Marriott I feel is a very tough trade for July not impossible; but tough. We loved Marriott's GO, Surfwatch, Harbour Club at Harbour Town and Barony.
> Suggestion Only Resorts: Spinnaker at Shipyard, Waterside by Spinnaker, Egret Point by Spinnaker, Port O'Call, Royal Dunes, Swallowtail & Spicebush at Sea Pines,
> 
> Thanks Pedro,
> ...


----------



## Trudyt623 (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Pedro,

I decided on a 2 bedroom townhouse at Spinnaker at Shipyard. I am crossing my fingers and hoping I made the right decision. The 2 free bikes and the many bike trails got me . I am so looking forward to visiting in July 2018. Who knows, maybe I will purchase a Marriott resale if I like it there .

Trudy


----------



## jojo777 (Oct 24, 2017)

April, i put in Barony,Grand Ocean, Surfwatch.  if i get a trade I can sell the Disney points..


----------



## Ambrosia920 (Nov 21, 2017)

jme said:


> Ahhhh, you've discovered the well-kept secret.......Hilton Head in the "off-season".
> Shhhhhhhhh!
> 
> First of all, there is no such thing as off-season....
> ...



You are so right!  We love HH in Dec/Jan when I am out for Christmas break, heading there week after next when classes end! And we LOVE the Marriott Grande Ocean. Pristine resort, super nice staff and perfect spot for biking into Sea Pines and to Coligny area restaurants.  Skull Creek Boathouse and Hudson's here we come! ;-)


----------



## Ambrosia920 (Nov 21, 2017)

khayes10 said:


> Our family really enjoys this Disney resort, the location, the resort, etc, however, we would like to explore other options.  Outside of this resort, I know very little regarding Hilton Head.  We enjoy the Shelter Cover area, with the shops, restaurants and nightly entertainment.   I am looking for recommendations of other timeshare properties around this area?  Also, if you are familiar where the beach house is located associated with this Disney property, are there other timeshares that you would recommend that would be on close to this location on the water?



Since you like Shelter Cove, can you trade into Spinnaker Blue Water? It's lovely!


----------



## jme (Nov 21, 2017)

Ambrosia920 said:


> You are so right!  We love HH in Dec/Jan when I am out for Christmas break, heading there week after next when classes end! And we LOVE the Marriott Grande Ocean. Pristine resort, super nice staff and perfect spot for biking into Sea Pines and to Coligny area restaurants.  Skull Creek Boathouse and Hudson's here we come! ;-)



You're so right!  Envious of your upcoming trip. We'll be there in Jan and Feb (also March, April, and 6 weeks in June/July) and can't wait. You might wish to check out a relatively new find, the restaurant *FishCamp*......excellent, and indoor/outdoor.  Great food, huge bar area, lots of fun. Nicer than Hudson's and Skull Creek, altho I love Skull Creek.....just something different, and a regular spot for us now. 

See my HH Restaurant posts.....that list is mine. 

post #s 164, 165 on page 7...scroll down to those, and read about Fishcamp and others.  Enjoy!!!!
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/martys-hhi-restaurant-thread-ongoing.211351/page-7

Marty (jme)


----------

